# Problem with my optical mouse :(



## ndnchico

When i restart my computer, my optical mouse turns off and doesnt turn back on. I have to turn the computer off and turn it back on. I have tried other optical mice and i have the same problem. I made this computer but I dont think that has antything to do with it. It is fairly new running an AMD 2400 with MSI-K7N2- delta motherboard. Anyone know what to do????


----------



## nomav6

ndnchico, were you from? I know a girl that goes by ndnchic when she's online, just wondering if its the same person.


----------



## Praetor

> When I restart my computer, my optical mouse turns off and doesnt turn back on.


Wireless? USB? What mouse is it? What happens if you let it boot up all the way anyways ... sometimes, with USB wireless mice, the mouse doesnt kick in until you finally get well into windows.


----------



## ndnchico

It is a microsoft optical mouse, not wireless. its a usb mouse, but it comes with a ps2 adapter. Either way I do it, usb or ps2, I let windows boot up fully until i am at the xp screen where it asks for my logon password. If i enter my password and logon using my usb keyboard (which does turn on when i restart), my mouse still doesnt turn on.


----------



## Praetor

> I let windows boot up fully until I am at the xp screen where it asks for my logon password. If I enter my password and logon using my usb keyboard (which does turn on when I restart), my mouse still doesnt turn on.


You ever just let it sit there anyways? I know with my Belkin wireless occasionally I finish booting and then it realizes the mouse is there and fires it up. Also, is the mouse using some kind of "sleep" mode? (check under device manager --> mouse --> power management and disable that power management stuff). It should work more reliably on the PS2 socket however you may also want to make sure the socket is (a) clean and (b) the mouse doesnt slip in and slip out


----------



## ndnchico

I currently have it connected through the ps2 port and at times I do let it sit there. It still doesnt turn on


----------



## Praetor

Try it on another computer to help determine if the problem is entirely with your computer or the mouse.


----------



## ndnchico

i recently bought a new optical mouse, and I seem to have the same problem with the new one. I doubt that they are both defective.


----------



## Praetor

Good call, sounds like the mobo: is there an option in the bios talking about USB keyboards and such? That option affects the boottime readiness for PS2-type devices connected to the USB ports (keyboards and mice), make sure the setting is enabled


----------



## ndnchico

i didnt see anything like that anywhere in the bios, I did however see an option for "usb keyboard support"... it was disabled.. I tried enabling it but this didnt do the trick


----------



## ndnchico

i dont know what I did but it works now  thanks fo your help


----------



## Praetor

Dang that's a tough one.... to eliminate the possibility of the port, try using the USB keyboard in the the "mouse"-USB port and vice versa


----------



## darkd3vil

hmm it could be that there is a jumper on your mobo that allows the mouse to sleep/wake up on my mobo aopen ak89max it does that and it kinda sucks


----------



## Praetor

Maybe ... never heard of that ... it might be worthwhile to check the BIOS for powersaving options with USB ports though


----------



## charly

check your battery ... or charge ..


deinstall your mice and your drivers, boot up again and let it install again.

connect your mice on another usb port

press the connect button on mice and connector to put them on same frequency


----------



## Praetor

> check your battery ... or charge ..


(S)He's not using a wireless


----------



## Fure6

ndnchico said:
			
		

> When i restart my computer, my optical mouse turns off and doesnt turn back on.



a laptop that i have worked with had a USB wireless mouse. everytime that i unplugged it or some randoms times you had to reset the mouse and the receiver. You had to press a button on the reseiver, and when the lazer thing on the mouse flashes like 5 times, you have to press the reset button on the bottom of the mouse.


----------



## Praetor

The mouse in question isnt (or at least initially wasnt) a wireless one so it would be devoid of all them pesky wireless problems


----------

